# FS: Tenecor acrylic 150, stand, canopy, sump



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

This 150 gallon acrylic tank (5' X 2' X 2') has been in use for a total of three years. It has a blue background and center rear overflow.

Comes with 30 gallon acrylic sump, all media, two overflow silencers, Bayside Aquarium Supply 1/15 horsepower pump (two years old, purchased from J&L), two 300 watt Ebojagger heaters, two dual Corallife compact flourescent lights with base feet (24 inches long each). Full stand and canopy. I can throw in some driftwood I imported direct from Bangkok along with some other odds and ends. 

Tank is currently set up, will be disassembled in about 2 weeks. I am in process of setting up a new 300 gallon tank and so no longer need this one.

Tank is in very good condition. There are one or two small scratches, but I have the Tenecor buffing kit for scratch removal I can include in the price.

This tank is so versatile it is incredible. I have used it to hold all manner of monster type fish. With its sump it would also make a perfect marine tank. 

Also, being acrylic, this tank is light and very easy for two people to move.

Asking $1300


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen this tank with the arowanna in it. It is a beautiful tank.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Charles. Yes, it is a beautiful tank. Here is a video of it with an Asian arowana and tank mates taken a few months ago. Note that the heaters could be put in the sump, and that I run an Eheim 2260 in addition to the sump.

New Price: $1300


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I have three parties interested in this tank. One is considering buying my fish too as part of a larger purchase.

While potential buyers continue to check this tank out, I suggest anyone interested look at the Tenecor website. The tank I am selling, along with the sump, stand, canopy, plumbing, and lights were all purchased direct from Tenecor as part of an integrated package.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Price reduction: Asking $1250

I want this system out of my house in 2 weeks...


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Asking $1200...


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Asking $1100.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

What's the overall height of this set up? I have just gotten approval to put an aquarium in the office and this might just work out nicely.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

The total height of the stand and tank together is 5 feet.

The stand is 2.5 feet; the tank is 2 feet high, and the canopy is 6 inches high.

It is kind of Danish modern/contemporary as furniture with its rounded corners and flat black textured paint; I would think it would look very good in an office of any kind. 

Please note, I have a van and am able to deliver this tank and help set it up too.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks stratos, I will let you know as soon as I hear something.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ill take it theo. call me.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Kinda got my dibs in there first buddy.


----------

